# Ticket Prices for UKBFF British Finals/British Grand Prix/Sportex Expo 2012



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

UKBFF British Finals only (2 days): £40 or £60 VIP both include expo entry.

Pro Show Pre-judging (Saturday): £25 or £35 VIP.

Pro Show Finals (Sunday): £35 or £55 VIP.

Combined UKBFF/Pro Show (2 days): £90 or £135 VIP.

Platinum Ticket, As VIP combined plus meet and greet the Pros on the Friday and a meal with them on the Saturday: £195


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

do competitors have to purchase tickets for the expo?


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

fitrut said:


> do competitors have to purchase tickets for the expo?


I know there will be lots of questions like this - I'll find out and get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

are you competing again fitrut


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> are you competing again fitrut


yep


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Mike Gelsei said:


> I know there will be lots of questions like this - I'll find out and get back to you as soon as I can.


great, thanks


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

As far as im aware with the layout of the venue you will have to walk through the expo to gain entry into the auditorium where the BB show will be held. So all atheletes shoud be able to get into the expo for free but seats for the pro show etc will have to be bought seperately.

I will bring this up in our next meeting and get you a definitive answer:thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

........can't wait!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Cant wait for this weekend, it will be an amazing climax to what I know will be a great UKBFF and IFBB season!!

I'll be rallying the valley troops for a BIG weekend away!!

J


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Is anyone going to this? I'm going to go as its right on my doorstep :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

still need to book a room and sort tickets out for friends n family.

in competing and maybe on the SSN stand in the expo so unless i wanna see the pro show (after competing all i wanna do is go home) ill not need a ticket?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> still need to book a room and sort tickets out for friends n family.
> 
> in competing and maybe on the SSN stand in the expo so unless i wanna see the pro show (after competing all i wanna do is go home) ill not need a ticket?


you dont need ticket if you want to watch finals, but for grand prix you have to buy one


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

competing and going, have both tickets


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

fitrut said:


> you dont need ticket if you want to watch finals, but for grand prix you have to buy one


Fitrut where do you get them from?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Fitrut where do you get them from?


ordered online http://www.sportexfestival.co.uk/booktickets.jsp

was told tickets will be dispatched 2-4 weeks prior the event


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Whats the expo like ? Anything like bodypower NEC??


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Is anyone going to this? I'm going to go as its right on my doorstep :thumb:


I will be going up on the Sunday.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rotsocks said:


> I will be going up on the Sunday.


I'm thinking about doing both Saturday and Sunday but if I can't it will just be the Sunday to see the finals


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Whats the expo like ? Anything like bodypower NEC??


Want to know the answer to this too, tempted to go if it the scale of the Bodypower NEC as went to that a couple years ago and was ace!


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Sweat said:


> Want to know the answer to this too, tempted to go if it the scale of the Bodypower NEC as went to that a couple years ago and was ace!


As Sportex is a new concept the expo will be a similar size to BodyPower the first year with approx 70 stands but obviously we will be holding the UKBFF British Champs and IFBB Pro show which will aim to bring around 15,000 visitors to Manchester that weekend.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

That sounds good to me! Will be booking my ticket next pay day


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Booked for the weekend cost £180 for me and gf


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I'm thinking about doing both Saturday and Sunday but if I can't it will just be the Sunday to see the finals


If its the same format as it used to be when held at Nottingham it will be all the qualifiers in each class on stage on the Sat with the top 10 going through to the finals on the Sunday.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm maybe I'd prefer the Saturday then seeing all the competitions and not just the top 10


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

will competitors need to purchase tickets??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> will competitors need to purchase tickets??


no unless you want to sit in the audience and watch the show, however have to buy for the Grand Prix


----------

